# Happiness is.....



## Joel Acheson (Mar 17, 2001)

Oh, yeah, I did apply the Housel positioning technique. I can't say from this one instance that it helped, but certainly it didn't hurt. I will continue to use this technique all summer, and see if I get generally better combs drawn with it, and then decide if it really makes a difference for me.


----------

